# MAP sensor bad ?



## dubbboy18t (Feb 12, 2008)

Recently did a k04 swap and having a few problems.I found a code dealing with the map sensor.The car has about 80000 miles on it .
What ae some signs of a bad map sensor?
Code wil be up in the AM


----------



## turbeau3 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: MAP sensor bad ? (dubbboy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbboy18t* »_
What ae some signs of a bad map sensor?

 Sporadic boost, limp mode, No more than 5psi


----------



## dubbboy18t (Feb 12, 2008)

Hm , just got a new one .See if this is the problem.Kept throwing a CEL for the MAP


----------



## MomoJetta (Apr 16, 2009)

I think i might be having map sensor problems, my car has like a delay. Is delay what you all refer to as limp mode?


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (MomoJetta)*

The map sensor gives low boost when fails the sensor gets weak with age and lower boost levels cause the sensor to give false signals to ecu to open wastegate, hense you never get proper boost.
Limp mode is vw's protection mode, which cuts boost and timing to avoid engine damage if something fails like a map sesnor if this fails the ecu can't measure boost and cut's engine rpms etc to avoid engine damage.
This delay your having you'll need to explain abit more about whats happening, because this could mean anything delay in boost, in acceleration?
Delays in boost are normal there are two types 
What is Turbo Lag?
Turbo lag is the time delay of boost response after the throttle is opened when operating above the boost threshold engine speed. Turbo lag is determined by many factors, including turbo size relative to engine size, the state of tuning of the engine, the inertia of the turbo's rotating group, turbine efficiency, intake plumbing losses, exhaust backpressure, etc.
What is Boost Threshold?
Boost threshold is the engine speed at which there is sufficient exhaust gas flow to generate positive manifold pressure, or boost. 
Another delay is a boost leak obviously a bad delay.

What is a boost leak?
A boost leak means that somewhere in the turbo or intake, there is an area where the air (boost) is escaping. Typically a boost leak is caused by a loose or bad seal, cracked housing, etc. When a boost leak is present, the turbo will be able to generate boost, but it may not be able to hold it at a constant level and pressure will drop off proportionally to the size of the leak. 



_Modified by animaniac at 8:10 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## dubbboy18t (Feb 12, 2008)

MAP was mine.. Would run like total crap .Almost like a bad maf.Boost would be cut.
Replaced it , runs like a champ


----------



## MomoJetta (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (animaniac)*

Well as for my delay, when i go to engage first gear and take off my rpms drop to 600ish and i get a off sound. 
Like if something is rattling. If i don't gas it will take a bit to take off 3 seconds or so. 
If i gas and time it correctly no noise at all just takes off.
It's also pretty noticeable when i shift to second gear, i shift and it's kind of like it stalled a bit. I have scanned my car a few times. 
The readings i have gotten vary from Misfire, Low manifold biometric pressure, something about charger to throttle connection, and coolant malfunction. 
I am gonna be replacing the Coils, spark plugs, and MAF this week coming up and i will be putting up a front mount so if you think a bad MAP could be my problem let me know so i can replace it while i am already down there.


----------



## dubbboy18t (Feb 12, 2008)

Low manifold biometric pressure,
that would be the same code that i got when my map died


----------



## MomoJetta (Apr 16, 2009)

What about the misfires?


----------



## MomoJetta (Apr 16, 2009)

So limp mode also drops your timing? I just changed the Coils, Plus, and MAF. I still got the same rpm/engaging delay which i think is caused by timing if a bad MAP does mess up your timing.


----------



## MomoJetta (Apr 16, 2009)

Also what are the chances that the harness would go bad on me before the MAP goes bad? Not likely right?


----------



## MomoJetta (Apr 16, 2009)

Help me please


----------



## .iDubhXc. (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (MomoJetta)*

it really wouldn't hurt to change you're map since you'll be swapping the old one over anyway...its only $60? pretty cheap way to start diagnosing a problem..especially if you're throwing a code for it. I would also say clean your MAF sensor and check for vacuum/boost leaks.


----------



## MomoJetta (Apr 16, 2009)

More like 127 since my year model is the cut off when for the other sensor. Well thats what ecs they might be trying to shaft me but w.e.


----------



## .iDubhXc. (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (MomoJetta)*

http://www.germanautoparts.com...431/1
http://www.germanautoparts.com...431/2


----------



## MomoJetta (Apr 16, 2009)

God bless you man, i hope you get laid tonight i'm gonna cancel that order now if i can


----------



## .iDubhXc. (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (MomoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MomoJetta* »_God bless you man, i hope you get laid tonight i'm gonna cancel that order now if i can

Laid, ha, not tonight, I feel like ****. but thanks...check mjmautohaus too, they might be cheaper..


----------

